

Git 1.8.0 released - dschobel
http://git-blame.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/git-180.html

======
pyrotechnick
[https://raw.github.com/git/git/master/Documentation/RelNotes...](https://raw.github.com/git/git/master/Documentation/RelNotes/1.8.0.txt)

